

HP: What Léo Apotheker’s Decisions Mean - raganesh
http://www.mondaynote.com/2011/08/21/hp-what-leo-apotheker%E2%80%99s-decisions-mean/

======
blinkingled
Excellent analysis - JLG is right on the mark here. (I liked it in part
because he too brought up the obvious question not many are asking - Why did
HP prematurely declare spinning off of their PC business when the uncertainty
can kill off sales and undervalue any sale of PSG. It pissed off the investors
too.)

For fun he suggests Microsoft buy HP's PC business - amusing! If they did end
up buying it though Microsoft might have a chance at going after Apple with
integration. Highly unlikely though - not because that will piss of their
partners (they have nowhere to go) - but Microsoft doesn't really need a
volatile, costly and low margin PC business to provide integration - there are
cheaper/better ways of doing it.

------
rbanffy
I have only one question: how long until Apotheker is fired?

